# T3i & lense or 60D



## DavidR921 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey all,

I have been looking into getting my first dslr for a little bit now, but have not been able to really get any "solid feedback" on what I am debating. 

I am wondering if it would be better for me to get a t3i and a lens or two or the 60D. I am mostly looking to shoot nature and wildlife of all sorts, not too much portrait or people, maybe just at family get-togethers. I know for 100% that I will be buying through bestbuy because as a college kid you can't beat the financing they offer. Really the only reason that I am considering the 60D is because it is currently on sale for $890. I like the way that the 60D is built with what feels like more sturdy material vs the t3i being all plastic and very "loose" in feel. 

Any suggestions or opinions? Thanks


----------



## Lumens (Mar 6, 2014)

Hmmm, Photography on a college budget, that can be tough.  Between the T3i and 60D the image quality will be very similar as the sensor is the same, however the 60D is a much nicer camera.  My best recommendation would be the the lens.  If you are talking Nature and Wildlife then I recommend you take a look at the 70-300mm IS USM -> full price $650, but it is on discount a LOT so keep your eye out.  I got mine refurbished for around $400.  I have used one for a few years now and been very happy with it, it is rated as one of the best for value - there are better lenses but on a budget it is the way to go for a decent telephoto.  Check the reviews.

I notice the Best Buy site shows the 60D with the 18-135 IS Kit lens @ $898.99 that with the 70-300 would do everything you ask, a great focal range (18-300 or with Crop factor 28.8 - 480mm)  and good image quality to boot.


----------



## Jcoyle90 (Mar 6, 2014)

I've been looking to get my first DSLR as well and have been asking my friends and family who are into photography and have done some research into this. I have been looking at the 60D, T5i, and T4i. Have you considered looking into these models? I think it matters what you're depending on doing with the camera: are you thinking of going professional or just entry level? I only say that because of the amount of money you want to spend on it for what the camera offers - since you said you are on a college budget. Everyone I have talked to has said that the T5i is a good start for those just getting back into it and then once you are willing to spend more money on a camera, go with the 60D. 

Here's a review I found of the updates of the T5i and the T4i (A Brutally Honest Review of Canon's New Rebel T5i, the T4i on Placebo). The review mainly states that the bodies are same between the T5i and the T4i, but the lens has been majorly updated. So, you could probably go with buying the T4i for the body and getting the updated lens. Just a thought.  You might be able to do the same with the T3i. I am not sure if you are a Costco member, but they have some great deals on kits for both the T5i and T3i.


----------



## Dao (Mar 6, 2014)

Most of the DSLR cameras including the entry level are quite sturdy even if they are made with plastic.  As for the main difference between the T3i and 60D, I say it is going to be the size, top display and the 2 wheels system.  Of course, fps is higher in 60D, but you may not that fast.

Personally I will pick the 60D simply because of the 2 wheels and the top display.

As far as the price goes, if you are tight in budget, you can check out the Canon (USA) refurbished cameras and gears at their online store.

T3i with kit lens is $480 + tax w/1 year warranty from Canon USA.
Canon EOS Rebel T3i EF-S 18-55mm IS II Lens Kit Refurbished | Canon Online Store

60D with the better kit lens is around $767 + tax w/ 1 year warranty from Canon USA
Canon EOS 60D EF-S 18-135mm IS Lens Kit Refurbished | Canon Online Store


If you have some old non functional canon camera (could be film or point and shoot), you can try the Canon Royalty program which in general will knock 10% to 20% off the refurbished price.   I got my 7D a year or so ago via the Canon Royalty program which they took 20% off the refurbished price.

But of course, I do not think they offer financing.


----------



## DavidR921 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the input, much appreciated.

And no I haven't really considered the T4i/5i because there isn't a huge difference for the price. I'd jump straight to the 60 if I'm spending more than the T3i. 

I'm wondering if the t3i and the lenses would be the way to go for now.


----------



## zmh4life (Mar 13, 2014)

If you're considering refurb.  I would try and snag the T3i + Canon 24-105mm f/4L
When I upgraded from the T1i to the 60D, I noticed a HUGE difference (of course I bought the L lens at that time as well)

By getting that lens, you make it alot easier to upgrade the body only in the future when you're still broke because of student loans 

Oh, and FYI, Amazon has good financing as well (1year for anything of $599)


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 13, 2014)

If those are your choices I would go straight to the 60D with hopefully the 18-135 lens bundled with it.  

Not counting picture quality, there are enough advantages of the 60D over the T3i that may keep you from wanting to upgrade too soon if you had the T3i.

Your desire to shoot nature and wildlife should also make the 60 D an easier choice for you.


----------

